# converting 8mm video to a CD?



## Woodsong (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a bunch of family movies of the kids that i shot with my Sony camcorder on 8MM tapes.  Does anyone know how i can convert these tapes to CD for viewing in a DVD player or at least via my computer?  I want to preserve the tapes before they get lost!!!


----------



## Jewels64 (Nov 29, 2005)

There are adapter cards at pc stores with the programs to do what you are wanting. Mine was aprox 120.  I'd give you the name of it but my dad is borrowing it in his pc right now. Any pc geek at the store can help you out with the right card though, just tell them what you want to do.


----------



## NickW (Nov 29, 2005)

When I bought my camcorder this year, it came with a program called picture package that allows me to burn directly from camcorder to CD on my PC.. Im sure its not the only type program.... I have a ton of old VHS tapes I need to burn to DVD..Im guessing a DVD recorder will do the trick on that..

Nick


----------



## Inatree (Nov 29, 2005)

NickW said:
			
		

> When I bought my camcorder this year, it came with a program called picture package that allows me to burn directly from camcorder to CD on my PC.. Im sure its not the only type program.... I have a ton of old VHS tapes I need to burn to DVD..Im guessing a DVD recorder will do the trick on that..
> 
> Nick


 
If your tapes are analog 8mm or Hi8 then Picture Package can only make a VCD (video cd) If thay are digital 8 then it can make a DVD.

To the original poster, What I had to do was to play the 8mm tapes on my old camcorder while recording them digitally on my new camcorder. Now that they are digital I can use them on all modern media.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 29, 2005)

the camera is Sony's "digital 8" Handycam, model DCR-TRV280.  It came with a photo package and i have gotten it where it will play the video on the computer but i can't seem to figure out how to burn the CD.  

The actual tape i've used in the camera is the Sony 8mm "standard"


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 29, 2005)

you can burn to cd but theres ALOT more to it than just burning. audio wont be the same or "in line" with video unless you extract audio, format adn then combine them again. there are tools to do it on VCDHELP.COM

It can be done, just kinda a pain...went that route..stopped...


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 29, 2005)

Woodsong I can convert 8MM video tape directly to DVD. How many tapes you talking about?


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 29, 2005)

going to dvd is the way to go...much easier...didnt think of that d....


----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 29, 2005)

Go get Pinnacle Software. it allows you to capture the video on your computer and burn it to a CD or DVD. I think it runs about 100-150 a year or two ago.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 29, 2005)

dbodkin said:
			
		

> Woodsong I can convert 8MM video tape directly to DVD. How many tapes you talking about?




Would you be willing to share your knowledge?  I have only one tape to do now, but will have many more.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 29, 2005)

dbodkin said:
			
		

> Woodsong I can convert 8MM video tape directly to DVD. How many tapes you talking about?




only a couple right now but i'd like to learn how to do it my house so i can do it all the time.


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 29, 2005)

OK.. I have a DC5000 it's a piece of hardware that has  analog (Video& Audio) inputs and will write (burn) directly to a DVD.  I  connect a source (8mm-VHS- VHSC etc) tape player or camcorder to the input and  with a single mash of the record button it copies the tape over to DVD. Once on DVD it is playable in most home DVD players or a PC.  The analog to digital conversion keeps everything in sync  without me having to run any "Video Production" software. It does have the option to save the video to a hard drive and use video production software for editing and adding audio tracks or narrations...
Dave


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 29, 2005)

Dave.....
Now THAT sounds like the way to do it!!!  How much does one of those little thingies cost???  An arm?  A leg???  Both???


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 30, 2005)

Woodsong,
     Here is what I use. You have to have a monster of a computer or it will take FOREVER. It generally takes me 8 hours from capture on an analog device to finish (Includes menus and chapter selections) if I am lucky. Digital is another story, it's asnap but still takes a fair amount of time. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7385876&type=product&id=1122654704737


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 30, 2005)

I dont believe HP makes it anymore.. You may find one on ebay. there are alternates for less then $200 as others have posted...


----------

